# D-Link WRB-2310 Wireless Router



## Helzown (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey, I just purchased this and I can't get it to connect. I've sent them an email, but I figure I'll try here too. I use Windows XP and Shaw cable is my ISP. My ISP won't help me. All the right lights on my router are on, but it can't find a connection. I tried renewing my DHCP in the setup page, but I get a message that says "IP Timeout".


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the make/model of the modem? Did you cycle power on the modem when you changed the attached device?


----------



## Helzown (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm, I'm not sure of the model, but it's a Terayon. And yes, I've power cycled a number of times.


----------

